# Download eines Links



## eLogic (5. Okt 2011)

Wie kann ich mit Java diesen Link Downloaden?

[irgendein Link]

Die Seite auf der es geladen wird, erfordert eine vorherige Anmeldung mit benutzername und Account.
Am ende des Links befindet sich eine mp3.

Wenn ich den link mit nem Stream lade liefert er mir nur den html Code einer seite auf der wiederrum dieser Link ist?


----------



## Jigga (5. Okt 2011)

eLogic hat gesagt.:


> Wie kann ich mit Java diesen Link Downloaden?
> Wenn ich den link mit nem Stream lade liefert er mir nur den html Code einer seite auf der wiederrum dieser Link ist?


natürlich tut er das,weil die Seite nun mal auch nur HTML beinhaltet.
der Downloadlink in deinem Fall ist: [irgendein Link]

was hast du denn generell vor?ein programm,dass immer wieder diesen link läd?


----------



## maki (5. Okt 2011)

http://www.java-forum.org/netzwerkprogrammierung/116898-download-internet.html

*geschlossen*


----------

